# geometric camouflage



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Haha, new forum! DWA Species! Venomies seems to be disliked. :grin1:


Geometric Camouflage 

Though we see rhinos as very complicated fancy patterned creatures, 
the geometrical camouflage and the no movement could be worked in the wild. 
The wisdom of the wild, isn`t it? 






This is the brack&white picture of the same photo above. 
If the animal is not able to recognize color, you see like this. 
It`s more difficult to see where a rhino stay. 
Some mammals cannot see color. 



She is an ambush predator.
The Bitis species lie dead still until the right opportunity and then strike.
If it strikes at you, it will not miss!!! 
It will do so without warning!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yup definately well camouflaged in the right surroundings.. cool pics.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

thats a cracking illistration !


----------

